# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Bán cá Hồi Sa Pa tươi ngon tại Hà Nội

## BuiHoa

*Cá hồi** rất giàu axit béo omega-3, loại chất giúp tăng cường chức năng của bộ não như cải thiện trí nhớ, thư giãn não.


**Xuất xứ:* Cá hồi của Công ty TNHH thương mại đầu tư Việt Đức, được nuôi tại Hồ Thác Bạc - Sa Pa - Lào Cai. Giống và thức ăn được nhập từ Châu Âu, cá được nuôi theo công nghệ CHLB Đức, trong quá trình  nuôi không sủ dụng hóa chất, chất tăng trọng nên đảm bảo cá "sạch", thịt dai, chắc và có vị ngọt tự nhiên.
*
Giá trị dinh dưỡng*: Cá hồi rất giàu axit béo omega-3, loại chất giúp tăng cường chức năng của bộ não như cải thiện trí nhớ, thư giãn não và hạn chế sự suy giảm các chức năng của não gây ra bệnh Alzheime. Nó giúp cho trí nhớ sắc bén hơn. Cùng với các amino axit, vitamin A và D, selen, nó bảo vệ hệ thần kinh khỏi những tác hại về lâu dài.
*
Chế biến:* Cá hồi có thể chế biến được nhiều món ăn khác nhau như: gỏi cá hồi, lẩu cá hồi, cá hồi sốt bơ chanh, cá hồi nướng muối ớt...
*
Giá bán cá hồi tươi sống tại Nhà hàng Thác Bạc - Hà Nội: 350.000vnđ/kg
*
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
*
Liên hệ:
**Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa**Số 44 Nguyễn Thị Định* *(ngã tư Hoàng Ngân - Nguyễn Thị Định)**, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
**Điện thoại: 043 928 9275 - 0165 91 99999 - LH chị Hương
**
Thông tin và giao lưu khách hàng: 
**Website   : www.catamcahoi.vn
**Facebook: Nhà hàng Thác Bạc
**Facebook: Nguyễn Trọng Cử*

----------

